# Scam Experience



## Royce (Jan 7, 2015)

What was Your scam experience , when was it, was it in this site? Are they still active ? Share your experience here 

Mine was I paid for Ruby first and he never went online again and it was in JVGS and also he stole some hubris this was about a year ago​


----------



## JackoCFC (Jan 7, 2015)

Lucky I've had no scam experiences.... Yet (fingers crossed! )


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

I never got scammed on purpose, but somebody owes me 100 million Bells for holding onto his items (as he promised). I gave the items back, but he still hasn't paid. Some people believed that he was a scammer, and I didn't realize. So technically, I was scammed, but I wasn't grudging about it.


----------



## Royce (Jan 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I never got scammed on purpose, but somebody owes me 100 million Bells for holding onto his items (as he promised). I gave the items back, but he still hasn't paid. Some people believed that he was a scammer, and I didn't realize. So technically, I was scammed, but I wasn't grudging about it.


People these days , instead of scamming someone or owing they could have just asked . Instead of offering of what they won't give .

- - - Post Merge - - -



JackoCFC said:


> Lucky I've had no scam experiences.... Yet (fingers crossed! )


Always check wifi ratings  and good luck.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 7, 2015)

Someone tried scamming me (a scam attempt imo). I was tired and wanted to end the session but a user was shopping and she was like "i have an idea!" and i was like "what?" and she was like "leave your 3ds on while i shop!" and i was like "HAHA NO WAY BYE" and ended the session.


----------



## lutrea (Jan 7, 2015)

I have never been scammed and I hope I never am. ;~;
I would never scam someone else.
Everyone is so friendly and giving on this website!
No one on here deserves to be scammed.

Like Apple2012's story, I'm sure if that person would've just posted asking someone to hold their stuff for free someone for sure would! I'm sure Apple2012 would've done it, for how they are not even holding a grudge for how they were treated.


----------



## Royce (Jan 7, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Someone tried scamming me (a scam attempt imo). I was tired and wanted to end the session but a user was shopping and she was like "i have an idea!" and i was like "what?" and she was like "leave your 3ds on while i shop!" and i was like "HAHA NO WAY BYE" and ended the session.


Some one also was shopping in my town for so long like she stayed there , maybe she was gonna do that to lol when I'm not watching her lol


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 7, 2015)

There was a flower thief on game faqs about a year ago.After he was found out, he changed his user name and responded to one of my posts.Luckily I had written down his fc so i knew who he was.He was going to try to steal from me as well.He wouldn't have gotten very far though.I always follow visitors when doing a trade.Anyway, that's the closest iv'e ever come to being scammed.

Oh wait......A long time ago, I went to the Island and did some tours with this sweet little girl.I was wearing a new years hat and some Gracie boots.After hanging out for at least 30 minutes, she asked if she could catalog my hat and boots. She promised to give them back. I placed them on the ground and was about to type that she could keep them, but she ran inside the building and started to leave.I could have flipped the wifi, but I didn't really care that she took them.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't think it was intentional but someone did promise me a dreamie for helping them with something. Afterwards they told me that they would PM me when she was in boxes. I got an update a day or two later that said she should be in boxes within the next few days. Never heard from them again.

I honestly would have helped them for free so I never said anything but it kind of leaves a bad taste in your mouth to have them make promises and not keep them.


----------



## Royce (Jan 7, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> There was a flower thief on game faqs about a year ago.After he was found out, he changed his user name and responded to one of my posts.Luckily I had written down his fc so i knew who he was.He was going to try to steal from me as well.He wouldn't have gotten very far though.I always follow visitors when doing a trade.Anyway, that's the closest iv'e ever come to being scammed.
> 
> Oh wait......A long time ago, I went to the Island and did some tours with this sweet little girl.I was wearing a new years hat and some Gracie boots.After hanging out for at least 30 minutes, she asked if she could catalog my hat and boots. She promised to give them back. I placed them on the ground and was about to type that she could keep them, but she ran inside the building and started to leave.I could have flipped the wifi, but I didn't really care that she took them.


In an old site in JVGS they had a scammer fc system luckily I never met them again lol the scammers


----------



## euroR (Jan 7, 2015)

actually u could read the wifi rating and such. Normally i will get the payment first if trade in btb or after arrive in either town . as for running and such . i actually dont have much issue with it . maybe i just dont care about it .


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently got scammed by an old friend that I added like a year ago. I went to his town and he always asked for hybrids but I usually said no.

Then I left my 3ds open while I went out for a bit, not realising my gate was open. The person stole 43 Blue roses (all that I had at the time). At first I thought it was someone on TBT, but then when i went to his town, i saw all the roses in a pile by his plaza. The exact amount he took. He then flicked the switch when I told him scamming was wrong and then he deleted me.

I also thought he was a really good friend! I hope nobody else gets scammed like that ~


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 7, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I recently got scammed by an old friend that I added like a year ago. I went to his town and he always asked for hybrids but I usually said no.
> 
> Then I left my 3ds open while I went out for a bit, not realising my gate was open. The person stole 43 Blue roses (all that I had at the time). At first I thought it was someone on TBT, but then when i went to his town, i saw all the roses in a pile by his plaza. The exact amount he took. He then flicked the switch when I told him scamming was wrong and then he deleted me.
> 
> I also thought he was a really good friend! I hope nobody else gets scammed like that ~


Ouch, sorry about that


----------



## Seth Lios (Jan 7, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I recently got scammed by an old friend that I added like a year ago. I went to his town and he always asked for hybrids but I usually said no.
> 
> Then I left my 3ds open while I went out for a bit, not realising my gate was open. The person stole 43 Blue roses (all that I had at the time). At first I thought it was someone on TBT, but then when i went to his town, i saw all the roses in a pile by his plaza. The exact amount he took. He then flicked the switch when I told him scamming was wrong and then he deleted me.
> 
> I also thought he was a really good friend! I hope nobody else gets scammed like that ~



Man, that's rough... I'm sorry that happened to you, especially from someone you knew for so long.


----------



## Royce (Jan 7, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I recently got scammed by an old friend that I added like a year ago. I went to his town and he always asked for hybrids but I usually said no.
> 
> Then I left my 3ds open while I went out for a bit, not realising my gate was open. The person stole 43 Blue roses (all that I had at the time). At first I thought it was someone on TBT, but then when i went to his town, i saw all the roses in a pile by his plaza. The exact amount he took. He then flicked the switch when I told him scamming was wrong and then he deleted me.
> 
> I also thought he was a really good friend! I hope nobody else gets scammed like that ~


Ooo thats harsh!


----------



## Isabella (Jan 7, 2015)

Somebody on here I knew tried taking my perfect apples. Don't even remember their name anymore. I had a lot and I worked hard planting them all over my town. Got the game on release so it took me probably a week to cover my town, and I wasn't even time travelling. Had to turn off my wi-fi, they started like harassing me about it so I just blocked them off everything.


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

euroR said:


> actually u could read the wifi rating and such. Normally i will get the payment first if trade in btb or after arrive in either town . as for running and such . i actually dont have much issue with it . maybe i just dont care about it .


Ok  I wanna see your town the house alignment though lol what's your dream Adress lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> Somebody on here I knew tried taking my perfect apples. Don't even remember their name anymore. I had a lot and I worked hard planting them all over my town. Got the game on release so it took me probably a week to cover my town, and I wasn't even time travelling. Had to turn off my wi-fi, they started like harassing me about it so I just blocked them off everything.


We can never trust friends these days


----------



## Sweetpea (Jan 8, 2015)

I was scammed by user D1tzy just the other day. I won an auction for a Mermaid set at 8 million bells. I went to her brothers town (which should have been a red flag) and dropped off the bells. She was going to bring the set there. Then her brother saved and disconnected. I should have read the Wi-Fi rating because it was not 100%. That was my fault, but honestly I have never had a problem before so I didn't even think of it. Later she blocked me and then tried to VM me, knowing I cannot answer her, and said what equates to "oops I forgot I only had 2 Mermaid pieces". Ok?? 

It sucks being scammed! It's not even the bells that bother me, its the act of stealing. I would have seriously just given them some bells if they had asked. 

What sucks is that the user is still active and was even trying to sell the Mermaid set even after she scammed me. She even admitted to scamming me here! I don't like thieves! :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> Somebody on here I knew tried taking my perfect apples. Don't even remember their name anymore. I had a lot and I worked hard planting them all over my town. Got the game on release so it took me probably a week to cover my town, and I wasn't even time travelling. Had to turn off my wi-fi, they started like harassing me about it so I just blocked them off everything.



People can be real jerks! You worked hard for those. I can't even imagine. I only have like one basket of my towns perfect fruit because I'm lazy. Good on you for blocking them!


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

I had this one ****er as a friend I never found out who it was but they stole a lot of my stuff that I left on the ground now I never leave anything important on the ground I had a wallpaper and a carpet and they replaced it with some ****ty wallpaper and carpet

and they originals were unordables


----------



## Wing (Jan 8, 2015)

When Katt sold me a painting for 300 bells and it was fake


----------



## RiC David (Jan 8, 2015)

*Most* people are trustworthy though, let's not think that the bad apples are the majority. People are no worse today than any other day/generation, every generation has the illusion that its youngest are worse than the older generation's youngest - it's a completely false bias that we're inclined to believe...trust me (it's not really worth writing a longwinded illustration I don't think so just believe me that 3,000 years ago they were saying the same thing.

I don't understand how anybody can enjoy and appreciate this game yet steal from people and/or not be friendly in general. This is the one game where kindness and generosity is celebrated and rewarded; people (myself included) like to give gifts when they visit a player's town just because the game is filled with altruistic gestures and encourages that sort of thing.

I suppose with some people it's probably just immaturity and something they'll grow out of, I'm thinking the ones who try to sneakily steal things rather than ask, but if you're a scam artist (artist sounds too respectable a term, doesn't it?) then the game is lost on you anyway - they've missed the entire point of the game!


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

Wing said:


> When Katt sold me a painting for 300 bells and it was fake



this.

& I've had a girl come to my town to pick up a villager and afterward she hung around WAY longer than I expected & kept asking me if she could take my stuff (flowers, furniture in my house, etc.) I was trying to be nice so I gave her some of the flowers but politely told her the things in my house weren't available. Then she said she was poor (IGB-wise) and started begging me for money. I didn't want to be too rude and abruptly kick her out of my town so I kinda just ignored it or changed the subject until she left. The whole thing was really awkward. I wouldn't call it a scam but it wasn't exactly a pleasant experience and I'm sure that if I didn't keep an eye on her she would've stolen quite a few of my hybrids.

Otherwise, no. every item, villager, and service I offer is free, so it's kinda hard for people to scam me unless they try to take more than what we agreed to. I've never had an issue with paying somebody for something and not getting that thing either, though I'm often paranoid it'll happen.


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

We can never trust anyone now  unless they are good I guess lol


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been very cautious. I always check Wi-Fi ratings for 100% positive feedback. The first time they're in my town, I might keep close to them. However, I prefer to visit them first and talk for a while. If they're polite and treat their own town well, I'll usually invite them over. What I mean by that is if I see them running in their own town, for example, I can expect them to run in mine. I don't allow that.

One of the first people I met on the forums seemed nice. She told me to add her to my bf list. I visited her town twice, I think, and then I invited her to mine. She took off running at full speed, so I flipped the switch. After that, I removed her friend code and put her on my ignore list here. I don't have time for people who think they're going to run out of my sight and trample my flowers.


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

D1tzy before had been scamming people before .. She always says they accidentally are in boxes and scam people. And restart when she feels something went wrong. Reply to sweetpea but it's her choice of what she does.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 8, 2015)

When I was a noob before I came onto TBT i used to sometimes take 1 hybrid from a town I went to. I saw other people do it so I was like, WHATEVER

But then one girl caught me and told me that she would blackmail me forever if I didnt put the hybrid down xD 

I dont do that anymore, because I feel that once you get over the noob stage, breeding hybrids and collecting rares is as easy as changing the clock. I do know quite a few people who have scammed me and all seem to have been newish acnl players, which doesnt mean all new players are scammers, but sometimes you need to be careful.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 8, 2015)

Heres another one i forgot about.

I used to do a lot of catalog parties. I would order a bunch of rare hats or rare furniture. People would come over and catalog for free. It wasn't a big deal if they stole anything because I could just order them again, but it ruins it for others when a bunch of the items are taken. The next people to come over to catalog wouldn't get some of the items they were wanting. Seems so odd to me that people will take items that they can easily order.

When the red horned hat was released, I went to CT. I would ask the people there if they wanted to catalog it. It's orderable, so it would not be a big deal if they kept it. However, when one boy said "Thanks for the hat, sucker " Then ran in the building to leave. I quickly flipped the wifi. His bad behavior kept him from getting to order it in his own town.lol. For real cheap too, I might add.


----------



## Meadows (Jan 8, 2015)

It was a facebook group. I got scammed 10 mil for Diana, he said that Diana was in boxes and was willing to sell to me for 10 mil. He wasn't in boxes and he said that he time traveled wrong, so I stupidly believed him and left. We said we would meet the next day and he never came on again...


----------



## Chaobu (Jan 8, 2015)

I while I ago I sold one of my villagers for 500K bells.  The guy came to my town like we'd arranged, but instead of dropping 5 bags of 100K bells each, he dropped 5 bags of *100* bells each and bolted for my villager's house.  I flipped the Wi-Fi switch pretty quickly.


----------



## ladylou (Jan 8, 2015)

It sucks that people ruin things by scamming others  just no need for it at all. I've read a few horrible stories about people having their towns ruined etc, so whenever I visit a town, I completely understand if the player is hovering near me as I pick up items as arranged, you just can't be too careful.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Chaobu said:


> I while I ago I sold one of my villagers for 500K bells.  The guy came to my town like we'd arranged, but instead of dropping 5 bags of 100K bells each, he dropped 5 bags of *100* bells each and bolted for my villager's house.  I flipped the Wi-Fi switch pretty quickly.



did he think that you wouldnt notice the difference between the coin and bag items he was dropping or what


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

I just always get really uncomfortable when people try to hang around for a while after they pick up their trade. I understand if they wanna chat or check out my town or whatever but it still makes me feel paranoid. To put it bluntly: GET YOUR S*** AND GET OUT!!

Lol just kidding, but it's still really awkward. I feel like if I take my eye off them for one second they'll make a run for it and start stealing stuff. I usually don't let people go past the train station unless they ask me specifically or if they're picking up a villager.


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> did he think that you wouldnt notice the difference between the coin and bag items he was dropping or what


Lol he might be a *noob* I guess lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Plasticlizards said:


> I just always get really uncomfortable when people try to hang around for a while after they pick up their trade. I understand if they wanna chat or check out my town or whatever but it still makes me feel paranoid. To put it bluntly: GET YOUR S*** AND GET OUT!!
> 
> Lol just kidding, but it's still really awkward. I feel like if I take my eye off them for one second they'll make a run for it and start stealing stuff. I usually don't let people go past the train station unless they ask me specifically or if they're picking up a villager.


Yup but sometimes when I'm in that situation of being watched I feel like they don't trust me lol even though how much time I had been in that site. Lol but yeah we can never be too careful.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 8, 2015)

I had an experience last may where some guy added me from miiverse (which should have been warning enough.)  He said I could visit his town, but that never happened, I'd open my town for other people, then he'd come.  I wouldn't care, until I noticed I never had a bell rock or fake rock most of the time (I'd let him come in, he wanted to get Celia into his town, so i'd let him talk to her for about 10 minutes daily.)  I then noticed he'd take flowers, think I couldn't see.  He'd also say he'll drop off 100k bells every time he visit.  The first time, he dropped 1,000 so I aske dhim about it and he said 'oops' and said he had to go to his locker.  He'd leave every time (at this point I couldn't care)So one day I told him Celia moved out with me knowing and he unbestfriened me


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> To put it bluntly: GET YOUR S*** AND GET OUT!!



you sound fun at parties


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 8, 2015)

Someone stole 300+ hybrids I feel asleep with my gate open. I woke up and my trees were cut down my bushes dug up..I want to my bffs town (Vivian is her name) I was like all my hybrids were stolen last night. She was like o sorry. I walked around her town and say all of my hybrIDS I WAS IN DISBELIEF. I asked were did you get the flowers she said. A super secret guy. I was like did u steal them its OK if you did. She was like I would never steal from you. She said the guys name was tom..I still think to this day she took them..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 8, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Someone stole 300+ hybrids I feel asleep with my gate open. I woke up and my trees were cut down my bushes dug up..I want to my bffs town (Vivian is her name) I was like all my hybrids were stolen last night. She was like o sorry. I walked around her town and say all of my hybrIDS I WAS IN DISBELIEF. I asked were did you get the flowers she said. A super secret guy. I was like did u steal them its OK if you did. She was like I would never steal from you. She said the guys name was tom..I still think to this day she took them..



If she didn't have those hybrids before she probably stole them from you. That's really sad though </3


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 8, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Someone stole 300+ hybrids I feel asleep with my gate open. I woke up and my trees were cut down my bushes dug up..I want to my bffs town (Vivian is her name) I was like all my hybrids were stolen last night. She was like o sorry. I walked around her town and say all of my hybrIDS I WAS IN DISBELIEF. I asked were did you get the flowers she said. A super secret guy. I was like did u steal them its OK if you did. She was like I would never steal from you. She said the guys name was tom..I still think to this day she took them..



Wow that's pathetic some people are really low.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Someone stole 300+ hybrids I feel asleep with my gate open. I woke up and my trees were cut down my bushes dug up..I want to my bffs town (Vivian is her name) I was like all my hybrids were stolen last night. She was like o sorry. I walked around her town and say all of my hybrIDS I WAS IN DISBELIEF. I asked were did you get the flowers she said. A super secret guy. I was like did u steal them its OK if you did. She was like I would never steal from you. She said the guys name was tom..I still think to this day she took them..



she stole them
i guarantee it

try to remember if you had a specific number of a certain hybrid and ask if you come to her town and count how many of that flower she has. do this for multiple hybrids tho to be sure.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> you sound fun at parties



teehee thanks c:

lol i was just kidding though, i always try to be really nice to people who visit my town even if they're starting to make me feel uncomfortable


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow...these are some really horrible stories. I'm a fairly trusting person (no idea why...), so I guess I'm lucky my wifi seems to be incompatible with just about every other AC player. Keeps me from potential scammers.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> she stole them
> i guarantee it
> 
> try to remember if you had a specific number of a certain hybrid and ask if you come to her town and count how many of that flower she has. do this for multiple hybrids tho to be sure.


She restarted her town so all my hybrids..


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Wow...these are some really horrible stories. I'm a fairly trusting person (no idea why...), so I guess I'm lucky my wifi seems to be incompatible with just about every other AC player. Keeps me from potential scammers.



Mine used to be incompatible with everyone from any country outside my own, it sucked because most people on here are from the UK so I couldn't trade with anyone :c


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 8, 2015)

Not exactly a "scam" but someone who hasn't paid back in aaaaaaaages
I gave a user marshal for art around augustish and still hasn't paid back


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

have you asked him/her about it?


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 8, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> have you asked him/her about it?



Yes but I think she left TBT or is just really inactive :/


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Heres another one i forgot about.
> 
> I used to do a lot of catalog parties. I would order a bunch of rare hats or rare furniture. People would come over and catalog for free. It wasn't a big deal if they stole anything because I could just order them again, but it ruins it for others when a bunch of the items are taken. The next people to come over to catalog wouldn't get some of the items they were wanting. Seems so odd to me that people will take items that they can easily order.
> 
> When the red horned hat was released, I went to CT. I would ask the people there if they wanted to catalog it. It's orderable, so it would not be a big deal if they kept it. However, when one boy said "Thanks for the hat, sucker " Then ran in the building to leave. I quickly flipped the wifi. His bad behavior kept him from getting to order it in his own town.lol. For real cheap too, I might add.



The same thing happened when I had a catalog party.  Someone was kind enough to let me catalog a lot of items on the ACC board.
So I ordered all the items and put them out for my friends to take.  While I was away 3 piece from the Campus Series went missing.

Another time I had free items out at the train station.  Only had one visitor and they took all the baskets of perfect fruits.  Yes the items were free but there were a lot of baskets.  Rude to not leave any for visitors.   Think that visitor was the person that took the Campus Items but not 100% sure.  

Another time I opened my gates for high turnip prices.  While on the phone a newbie hit me with the net.  Than kept running into the train station.  I looked at my perfect cherries trees in my new harvest town and the person cleared 20 plus trees of fruit.
Stopped her and told her I just started the town.  She put them back and than left.  I removed her from my FC list.

Those are the only problems I've had.  I leave my guest town open all the time and go out shopping.  Other than those problems I've had nothing taken.  I've left a full set of the little animals from New Years to catalog.  They were there for 2 months and no one took them.   Always leave the guest perfect fruit to take home if I can.  I have a lot to share.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 8, 2015)

i had merengue in boxes a long long time ago and i had some ppl over for a giveaway and i told them i was gonna afk for about 30 mins cause i had to wash dishes and one of them actually asked merengue to move to their town 
its not really a scam but it suuuucked, i didnt even tell anyone merengue was in boxes ;-;


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

That's sad  I would never ever invite anyone if a villager was in boxes unless they asked me


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've had someone claim that I owed them 200k. Gave them the money since it wasn't that much but they were very persistent and inconsiderate about it. Further, it was from literally at least a while back. Trader didn't make any claims before that, which I found ridiculous.


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

there are still good people left in the world! no worries


----------



## pocky (Jan 8, 2015)

Last Spring, I think? Nintendo was giving away Pokemon X/Y for free if you registered a 3DS and certain games on Club Nintendo. I had already registered my 3DS on Club Nintendo so I couldn't do it again. But since I really wanted Pokemon Y (I already had X) I decided to just buy a 3DS code. I put an ad up on Tumblr and someone offered to sell me their 3DS code for 150M. I spent like... 3 hours transferring all of the bells because I wasn't allowed to run in his town and his Re-Tail was REALLY far from the station. 

After I finally finished giving him all of the bells he gave me the code for his '3DS' but when I went to register it was actually a code for a DSi! I told him that I couldn't get Pokemon Y with a DSi code and he stopped responding. Never gave me my money back. I didn't care too much though because I had a lot of bells at the time and was still left with about 700M.

AFTERWARDS THOUGH I DID MANAGE TO GET POKEMON Y. Got two copies of it, actually. One I got in exchange for Julian. The other I got for 150M + some forum bells (forget how much.) I gave one copy to a friend. And when I went to redeem the other for myself I had no space in my SD card... so I gave it to another friend LOL


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol, that's a lot of bells and time .


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 9, 2015)

Not really a scam experience but I went to the island wearing my crown wanting to see if someone would attempt to scam me. A few visits and I've only met respectful people until I was on an island with two other people. After we finished a few tours, the other one wanted to leave so there's only two of us, and the other guy started begging me for bells. I just spammed them with the troubled emoticon every time they begged but they wouldn't stop saying "plz" (I also really hate "plz") They told me I must be rich cause I have a crown, so I took it off and dropped it near them. After they picked it up, I flicked the Wi-Fi switch.


----------



## Royce (Jan 9, 2015)

I wanna try that but I would acts as if I had no space and wanted to try a new hat I guess and then tell them not to touch it lol I wanna try that lol


----------



## kasane (Jan 9, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> I have a crown, so I took it off and dropped it near them. After they picked it up, I flicked the Wi-Fi switch.



lol get wreckt beggars rip m8 XDDDD
Your post made my night haha!


----------



## cl0udys0ul (Jan 9, 2015)

I won katiegurl1223's prize pack one from her christmas contest after submitting 200tbt, and have messaged her repeatedly to no avail...not sure whats going on or if scam or not but yeah those were my last tbt xD


----------



## P.K. (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure if this would count but...

I had my best friend come over to my town so she could adopt Beau and then we just chilled for a while and played around my town when it suddenly said that someone was coming over and we were both confused and surprised because no one else was supposed to come and I was super confused when that other player came over. I'm not sure if they mistook my town for another for a trade or something or it had another intent. I know it's another tbt user since this is where I only do trade. Luckily, I ended the session before any possible damage could happen.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 9, 2015)

I usually have items on the ground and I get lazy trying to pick them up, so when I have friends over they decide it's ok to steal them from me, so in the end I just reset or if I can't get a hold of my items(because of saves) I delete them. :/


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of people getting betrayed by their friends D:

been there & done that!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 9, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> She restarted her town so all my hybrids..



punch her in the face then
or buy hybrids off somebody here



Plasticlizards said:


> have you asked him/her about it?



why do people say 'he/she' instead of them its much easier



Buttercup said:


> i had merengue in boxes a long long time ago and i had some ppl over for a giveaway and i told them i was gonna afk for about 30 mins cause i had to wash dishes and one of them actually asked merengue to move to their town
> its not really a scam but it suuuucked, i didnt even tell anyone merengue was in boxes ;-;



this is why you dont leave your town unattended, no matter how much you trust the people whos in your town



LeAckerman said:


> I usually have items on the ground and I get lazy trying to pick them up, so when I have friends over they decide it's ok to steal them from me, so in the end I just reset or if I can't get a hold of my items(because of saves) I delete them. :/



one day, get the motivation to pick up all your junk and put it away
prob not all at once if picking up some stuff is too much for you
taking time to do that will be worth it esp if scammers/thieves come in or whatever


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 9, 2015)

Was never scammed before but I did have a bunch of people come over so I could try to get the train upgrade (still don't have it ugh) and someone ran over my gold roses, I still don't know who did it tho.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 9, 2015)

Eirrinn said:


> Was never scammed before but I did have a bunch of people come over so I could try to get the train upgrade (still don't have it ugh) and someone ran over my gold roses, I still don't know who did it tho.



I'm trying to get the train station upgrade too :c we can help each other if you'd be okay with that!
I've never had problems with people running in my town so far but there's always that risk with multiple people over at once. I try to only have one person at a time but sometimes people showing up un-invited during the middle of a trade is impossible to avoid. Just saving and quitting to end the session then having the other person come back later, I guess.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 9, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> I'm trying to get the train station upgrade too :c we can help each other if you'd be okay with that!
> I've never had problems with people running in my town so far but there's always that risk with multiple people over at once. I try to only have one person at a time but sometimes people showing up un-invited during the middle of a trade is impossible to avoid. Just saving and quitting to end the session then having the other person come back later, I guess.



I wouldn't mind that~ Just need to find my 3DS charger >~>, and yea, I only do one person at a time now because of that.


----------



## Seth Lios (Jan 9, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> I try to only have one person at a time but sometimes people showing up un-invited during the middle of a trade is impossible to avoid.



You can talk to Porter to close the gate after the person you want to trade with has arrived. That way, no other visitors will show up.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 9, 2015)

Almost scammed just now and my heart is still racing :C this user on here is running a shop and halfway through dropping bells i asked where my items were, she said in front of her house, she starts leading me then tried to _end_. I barely flicked the switch in time...i can't believe it. Now i'm being harrassed in a PM

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly think my trading days are going to be on hold for a bit...no more trading with newbies with less than 5 wifi ratings


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 9, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Almost scammed just now and my heart is still racing :C this user on here is running a shop and halfway through dropping bells i asked where my items were, she said in front of her house, she starts leading me then tried to _end_. I barely flicked the switch in time...i can't believe it. Now i'm being harrassed in a PM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Honestly think my trading days are going to be on hold for a bit...no more trading with newbies with less than 5 wifi ratings



i've been here since April of last year but nobody ever rates me after wi-fi so people still think i'm a newb


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 9, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> i've been here since April of last year but nobody ever rates me after wi-fi so people still think i'm a newb



Ratings not getting removed either. Good chance i'm leaving TBT


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 9, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Ratings not getting removed either. Good chance i'm leaving TBT



noooo why you're so cool :c

look how many positive ratings you have, and there's only ONE bad one. people know better than that. i like you! you should stay!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 9, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> noooo why you're so cool :c
> 
> look how many positive ratings you have, and there's only ONE bad one. people know better than that. i like you! you should stay!



still looks really bad though and i'm upset about it..i already asked the user to discuss things peacefully but they told me they hated me etc.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> still looks really bad though and i'm upset about it..i already asked the user to discuss things peacefully but they told me they hated me etc.



I'm sorry to hear that  I would be upset if I got a bad rating, too. You should contact a mod about it if you haven't already.


----------



## Maruchan (Jan 9, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> still looks really bad though and i'm upset about it..i already asked the user to discuss things peacefully but they told me they hated me etc.



Looking at that user's profile VM, it's pretty darn obvious they are scammers, or at least incredibly shady.
Don't bother reasoning, cos you can't, and shouldn't waste more time on the likes of them.
Just put them on your ignore list and move on?

Also, what are the mods' explanation on this? 
It can't possibly be your fault that some shady user's trying to scam you.
The other user in that thread had the same thing happened to them after they dropped payment, I think.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 9, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Looking at that user's profile VM, it's pretty darn obvious they are scammers, or at least incredibly shady.
> Don't bother reasoning, cos you can't, and shouldn't waste more time on the likes of them.
> Just put them on your ignore list and move on?
> 
> ...



Working on it now..unfortunately couldn't get it resolved right away, discussing things now with the user. Hoping to get it removed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



daniduckyface said:


> Almost scammed just now and my heart is still racing :C this user on here is running a shop and halfway through dropping bells i asked where my items were, she said in front of her house, she starts leading me then tried to _end_. I barely flicked the switch in time...i can't believe it. Now i'm being harrassed in a PM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Honestly think my trading days are going to be on hold for a bit...no more trading with newbies with less than 5 wifi ratings



disregard it's being worked out


----------



## gesund (Jan 9, 2015)

Never been scammed (apart from Redd) because I don't do too many trades, but I have had hybrids go missing in the past. Its just silly because I often have spares of hybrids and I don't mind helping a friend out!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never been scammed, but I'm pretty sure I accidentally scammed someone once. It was when I was new to selling villagers. But it wasn't completely my fault.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, actually I've been _almost_ scammed once. I was going to get the gorgeous set from someone, and they were doing another trade with someone for the sweets set. The person had the other person drop the bells first, and then when I got to their town (and on the way there it automatically saved the game), the host kicked both of us out. The other person got scammed out of 1.6 mil bells, and I was really shocked because had it been me, I would have been scammed out of more than 2 million. The host got my hopes up, too, because I had been looking for the gorgeous set for awhile. I was really disappointed :/

Not to mention, this person made several other accounts to try to sell sets to scam other people. He got banned on here, thank goodness.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 9, 2015)

why do people do it? HAVE THEY NO SOUL?

ok that's a bit intense sorry

but it's still pretty low to feel the need to scam somebody for items/money in a _videogame_ where possibilities are endless. it's not like they're getting real money out of it.. and even if they were, that's a horrible way to go about doing things..

irl scams = legal troubles


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 9, 2015)

We've all got scammed by Tom nook..

"Ok 10,000 bells for a house! Now expand! 90,000 more bells! Expand again! 120,000 bells! 198,000 bells! 298,000 bells! 398,000 bells! 498,000 bells! 598,000 bells! Now youve paid off your home loan! Buy exteriors and expand the exterior of your house! Also buy more furniture from my newphews shop so I get more money!"

xD cheapskate


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Also redd xD


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 10, 2015)

redd is the shade king


----------



## Preet (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude, now that I think about it I been scammed over a hundred times by Redd! DUMB REDD! But this one time one of the TBT forumers scammed me out of 2 million bells.


----------



## August (Jan 10, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Almost scammed just now and my heart is still racing :C this user on here is running a shop and halfway through dropping bells i asked where my items were, she said in front of her house, she starts leading me then tried to _end_. I barely flicked the switch in time...i can't believe it. Now i'm being harrassed in a PM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Honestly think my trading days are going to be on hold for a bit...no more trading with newbies with less than 5 wifi ratings



I also try to not trade with people who don't have good feedback or very little. I know I haven't been a member for too long, and that I myself don't have a whole village worth of feedback but I just don't trust people that are really new. The only way I'll budge is if I see them posting a ton and actually spending time on the sight.

I have two stories since I've been here but none of them are actually scams. 

First off, in my first week of being a TBT member there was a user having a raffle for 500k that I had won. He closed the thread after announcing winners and then vanished into the night.

My second experience was just the other day in someone else's town. They were offering people to come into their town and pick up as many items as they wanted for 10k. I picked up a few Jingle items and then waited around to see if anyone would start taking the Gyroids (there were like 60+ of them). No one took them so I eventually just started picking all of them up. Everything was fine until I accidentally sat on their town tree. I got stuck there and had to watch credits for like five minutes. Sucked because the person was actually trying to disconnect to start a trade. I felt soooo bad.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 10, 2015)

August said:


> I also try to not trade with people who don't have good feedback or very little. I know I haven't been a member for too long, and that I myself don't have a whole village worth of feedback but I just don't trust people that are really new. The only way I'll budge is if I see them posting a ton and actually spending time on the sight.
> 
> I have two stories since I've been here but none of them are actually scams.
> 
> ...



The second story happened in my town. And dont worry, it was only slightly annoying. I thought maybe u were idle or something xD


----------



## Royce (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## August (Jan 10, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> The second story happened in my town. And dont worry, it was only slightly annoying. I thought maybe u were idle or something xD



xD Welp at least that's out of the way!


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I have experienced this too especially early on, the only comment I disagree with is if visiting someone else's town and they run in thier town or let you, aka don't have paths, I don't do paths. I don't trample but I do walk free in my town but would never not be cautious in someone else's you can't judge how someone walks in their town to thier manner would be in yours if they aren't a "path" person.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 10, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> i've been here since April of last year but nobody ever rates me after wi-fi so people still think i'm a newb



That's rough.  I've left way more feedback than I've received, but I still have over 20. I've been here less than a month, and I've been meeting people since my first day.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 10, 2015)

Luckily I haven't been scammed and hopefully I never do. It's just a cruel thing to do. When I host trades I keep a close eye on the person. I feel bad a little because I don't think anyone likes being watched but I just do it to be careful. I use to let random ppl come to my town so I could get the train station upgrade and it wasn't so bad. The only bad part was when I lost sight of one person I'd immediately freak out hoping none of my hybrids would get stolen.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's a bad thing for me, I have negative rating when I didn't do anything wrong, i purchased tomodachi life demo and they gave me 3 faulty codes and scammed me out of 25 MILLION bells and gave me a negative rating for no reason, I doubt anyone will believe me but I really truly am honestly an honest person and will never scam anyone, I have perfect trading records at 2 other online forums with over 500 trades completed on other sites and not one issue. It's unfortunate because every trading thread I post is ignored now for a reason that wasn't even my fault, I tried for 2 months to work it out with the person but they blocked me and never returned my 25 million, they left me with about 500,000 bells, it was really horrible and it took forever to earn a decent amount again.


----------



## acnlsofia (Jan 10, 2015)

So someone came over to landscape my town and they actually did a really good job, so i paid him and he left, but i left my gates open so he came back and I was in my house fixing up, so i ran over, and said goodbye and all and ended, but he purposely caused a wifi error so all the work done in my town was gone...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 10, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


> So someone came over to landscape my town and they actually did a really good job, so i paid him and he left, but i left my gates open so he came back and I was in my house fixing up, so i ran over, and said goodbye and all and ended, but he purposely caused a wifi error so all the work done in my town was gone...



But if he left once, it would have saved at least some of the work right?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


> So someone came over to landscape my town and they actually did a really good job, so i paid him and he left, but i left my gates open so he came back and I was in my house fixing up, so i ran over, and said goodbye and all and ended, but he purposely caused a wifi error so all the work done in my town was gone...



Like PlasticPinkPiggy said, if he left then the session still would have saved  so I think the landscaping should still be all there, unless you meant something else happened...


----------



## purple_cupcakes (Jan 11, 2015)

Luckily, I have never been scammed. c:

I love ACNL, but to think that people would be scam others over something that is _just a game_...

I dunno it just makes me feel sad ^~^


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't been scammed yet either


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 11, 2015)

I've never been scammed. When people visit my town I usually patrol around the area (I don't really like following people, it's awkward for me). If something is missing, I would know since every inch of my town is covered in some form.


----------



## meo (Jan 11, 2015)

On reddit.
I arranged to trade Maple for Punchy with someone. I was at ten so I needed her to get Maple first. So she came and got him and said she'd open her gates. Left and never opened up...through the whole wifi, her wifi never cut once. For awhile she didn't respond and once I reported her...she tried to come up with a long story on how her internet was out and she lost him. But she never offered to let me try to collect him from void so I'm sure she never even had him. She also was trying to scam other people from previous posts so.

That's about it. I did a giveaway and some pink roses were gone. Though I couldn't say whether someone really took them or if they ran over them. Some generous people coming for the giveaway brought me some hybrids though on TBT which they didn't need to do. People here are really rather kind. Haven't had bad experiences.

I've had people from trades with large bell amounts lay down bells and at the end realizing they didn't factor in the 1k from only laying 99k bags. So the total amount ends up being off but honestly it doesn't upset me...so I've never really given a bad rating for it. Though when I trade large amounts of bells...I make sure to add up the 1k's so the total agreed amount is given.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 11, 2015)

I tend to be a little backwards when it comes to protecting my flowers, I once left a gold rose out in the open to distract thieves from my orange and purple roses that I had out. It worked though, someone stole the gold rose when I was letting people sell perfect apples on premium (free of charge I might add but I was accepting tips) and someone called Grace offered to leave two baskets as a tip but didn't (I stated it was free of charge so that was unnecessary), picked up the gold rose, put it down oddly enough, paid off a public works project, then stole the rose again and left. I could've stopped her but I didn't really care, I would've let her take the rose anyway if she had asked. The pwp wasn't anything big, I think it was a rack of rice that had been partially paid off already so it didn't really make up the value of the rose but for my first thief she wasn't too bad.


----------



## chivels (Jan 11, 2015)

Wing said:


> When Katt sold me a painting for 300 bells and it was fake



OMG. LOL.


----------

